# Mayweather vs McGregor.. who wins?



## JayMac

Who do you thinks going to win? Who's going to be staying up to watch it?

It's gotta be an easy win for Floyd.. right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

I think if McGregor can get in early he might have a chance but the longer it lasts definitely Mayweather.

I also worry it will end up in carnage and McGregor reverts to his normal style as I think it'll be hard for him to refrain from wanting to kick, knee, elbow etc. as that's his style.


----------



## MagpieRH

I can only see it lasting as long as Mayweather wants it to. He's been retired A couple of years but he'll still be too fast, too smart and too skilful.

I considered buying it and staying up, but 4am for what could be an anti-climax it's not for me. Would love to see McGregor get what he deserves though, sick of all the trash talk. One thing I can't stand about boxing, which is why AJ-Klitchko was so refreshing.


----------



## JayMac

As you say macca if McGregor has any chance at all it will have to be very early, as the longer it goes on the more control Mayweather will have and the more frustrated McGregor will get!

That's the reason I'm not going to buy it Magpie, after May/Pac, I swore to never buy one and stay up again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161

Yea unfortunately the wife beater will run rings around him. Pity would love mcgregor to just say stuff the money and kick his ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

JayMac said:


> As you say macca if McGregor has any chance at all it will have to be very early, as the longer it goes on the more control Mayweather will have and the more frustrated McGregor will get!
> 
> That's the reason I'm not going to buy it Magpie, after May/Pac, I swore to never buy on and stay up again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking that if it's not in the first or second then he's lost. Actually had a conversation with my OH earlier who told me to book it but just couldn't bring myself to pay for it, stay up and then it's over in less than 5 minutes :lol:


----------



## steve_07

McGregor will come out guns blazing I think. He has 3 rounds for me before he is too tired. If anyone has seen him fight in UFC after the first round he is blowing and never really gets it back. 

One thing I can't get it why mayweather weighed in so under the limit. McGregor will be a lot bigger on the night. 

Mayweather is a master of defensive and counter. If mcgregor tires early I think it's easy pickings.


----------



## JayMac

steve_07 said:


> McGregor will come out guns blazing I think. He has 3 rounds for me before he is too tired. If anyone has seen him fight in UFC after the first round he is blowing and never really gets it back.
> 
> One thing I can't get it why mayweather weighed in so under the limit. McGregor will be a lot bigger on the night.
> 
> Mayweather is a master of defensive and counter. If mcgregor tires early I think it's easy pickings.


I think your pretty spot on with that prediction of how things will go and it does seem strange he came in so light!

A lot of people I talk to about this first guy say that McGregor only had to land once.. do they think Mayweathers chin turned to glass since his last fight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

It has been nothing more than a circus. It's hard to criticise the marketing as they've been putting this out anywhere and have raked in a fortune. 

It's a bit sad that the most hyped boxing fight ever is a fight between a guy who retired 2 years ago and a guy that isn't even a boxer.

It won't be a contest if Mayweather takes it seriously. McGregor will still earn more than he ever would elsewhere and could retire on the back of it. 

I wouldn't pay for it and I highly doubt I'll be awake to see it anywhere at 5am.


----------



## suspal

They both do it's all about the money like Oscar Dela Hoya said it's an exhibition match and not a boxing match both walk away with $100 million do they really care who cares what they think.

Both men have different skill sets in their respective craft,I say Floyd will win but wanna see connor spark him out.


----------



## shycho

bigmac3161 said:


> Yea unfortunately the wife beater will run rings around him.


Literally this. 
I expect Mayweather to do what he always does, spend the entire fight running away from him, and throwing a single punch to win the round! Will be even more anti climatic than the Mayweather/Pac fight. 
No way McGregor has the energy to chase him around the ring for 12 rounds, so if he doesn't win it early, prepare to count distance traveled over punches thrown.

Mayweather wins it on points, McGregor gets paid a fortune and doesn't even need a post match paracetamol, and both ride into the sunset like bandits.


----------



## muzzer

Firstly, yes McGregor does a lot of trash talking, lets be fair he does a huge amount of trash talking but it gets PPV's sold and that's what makes promoters or the UFC a shed load of cash, so the promoter will be loving this.

As to the fight, much as i despise Mayweather and he is an odious little twerp who badly needs his head smashing in, i just can't see it happening. Yes McGregor has a heavy left hand and fighting an unorthodox stance will test Mayweathers skills but you just can't see McGregor getting close to landing a bomb on Mayweather's chin. 
Even if he does, he will just stagger about the ring until the end of the round.

Much as i'd love to see McGregor win, i just can't see it happening to be honest.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Well I think Connor will win.


----------



## Derekh929

For me they are both winners and the losers are those that pay to watch what will likely be a farse what ever happens, the media and promoters alsi win?


----------



## gatecrasher3

I'm going to stick my neck out here and go with McGregor for the win. I have no scientific basis for that but would love to see him beat Mayweather.


----------



## cossiecol

There's a difference comparing MMA stamina and boxing stamina, people that say McGregor is gassed at the end of 5, 5 mins rounds are most likely forgetting that the second the fight goes to the ground the energy and stamina needed are increased (based on my own experience in MMA), also there's a guy trying to put as much pressure on as possible. So I can't see stamina being an issue.

I've got no inside knowledge of boxing, but the way I see it if floyd went to MMA he wouldn't stand a chance as the fight would be taken to the ground asap. Unfortunately the reverse is true in my opinion, as much as I'd love to see Conor KO floyd I just can't see it happening.

Of course he only needs to land one punch and anything is possible as he's younger, has a longer reach and hits hard from difficult angles so fingers crossed, but if I was a betting man I'd have to put my money on floyd (and hope I was wrong).

Will I buy this ppv? No chance.

Both Conor and Floyd have played this match very well and will make a huge amount of cash from it so fair play to them. I have a suspicion that the first few rounds will go to Conor then Floyd will start to go to work (hope I'm wrong though)


----------



## Spike85

mayweather for me, McGregor sells tickets and is given oppotunities others can only dream of. No point in having Rankings if you can fight a 49-0 boxer when you want to.

rounds 1-2 will be a fight, after that will be a hit and run show.


----------



## Kerr

I'm still awake. :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Well that was predictable


----------



## stangalang

that was as it should be. Connor surprised and impressed, Floyd rightly finished him. Both men should be appreciated


----------



## Peirre

Due to the PPV delay I was able to watch the final 2 rounds after I woke at 6 this morning and turned the tv on. Unsurprisingly it was as one sided as I initially thought.


----------



## bradleymarky

Not bad for a 40 year old.


----------



## bigmac3161

Was anybody surprised all those delusional folks who thought Conor would knock him out have never saw money box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang

bigmac3161 said:


> Was anybody surprised all those delusional folks who thought Conor would knock him out have never saw money box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its two men having a fist fight, anything "can" happen. Thats the fun of watching it and not doing boxing maths


----------



## muzzer

Now lets hope they can convince Mayweather to gove McGregor a return fight to UFC rules inside a cage.


----------



## cossiecol

muzzer said:


> Now lets hope they can convince Mayweather to gove McGregor a return fight to UFC rules inside a cage.


lol that'll never happen, Floyd wouldn't stand a chance with mma rules, although I'd love to see it happen.


----------



## Kerr

The fight only lasted 10 rounds as Mayweather allowed it to. 

The opinions swing full scale from McGregor pushed Mayweather hard for half the fight, to Mayweather just toyed it out for 10 rounds to artificially make it a spectacle. 

It was strange that the ref only addressed McGregor at the start. I did think it was going to be a biased ref. It ended up being the opposite as he let McGregor off with punching on the back of the head at least 10 times. 

I just didn't see this equal contest that some managed to see. I watched Mayweather win with ease without even breaking sweat.


----------



## Keir

:thumb:


----------



## JayMac

Just seen the fight a bit earlier, it seemed to go the way most people that commented thought it would! Very easy for Mayweather, he could step it up at will and for me was always in control! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Not interested in boxing in the slightest, but even I knew Mayweather would win.
I reckon he could have done it in one round if he'd wanted.
It's all well and good doing all this clambering about and kicking malarky, but a boxer is trained to punch, and that's all you can do in boxing.


----------



## muzzer

PugIain said:


> Not interested in boxing in the slightest, but even I knew Mayweather would win.
> I reckon he could have done it in one round if he'd wanted.
> It's all well and good doing all this clambering about and kicking malarky, but a boxer is trained to punch, and that's all you can do in boxing.


Indeed but i wonder how well he would fare in an MMA bout? I doubt he would last the full 5 5 minute rounds if he was to try it


----------



## shycho

muzzer said:


> Indeed but i wonder how well he would fare in an MMA bout? I doubt he would last the full 5 5 minute rounds if he was to try it


I think its widely accepted thay McGregor would kill Floyd in the octagon. Hence why they fought in a boxing ring, as it was the closest they could get to an even fight.


----------



## GleemSpray

There's been a lot of post-fight talk about how Mayweather would get hammered in an MMA fight, but as far as i know he has never shown any interest in one. 

This fight has pushed by Mccregor saying he could defeat Mayweather in a boxing ring. He couldn't. 

Both boxing and MMA are just sports with rules and techniques to be exploited. 

If people wanted a "real" fight, it would have to be anything goes, to the death, but as a society we have moved on from that so you pick your sport and fight to the rules. 

The winner is the winner, end of argument. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH

GleemSpray said:


> There's been a lot of post-fight talk about how Mayweather would get hammered in an MMA fight, but as far as i know he has never shown any interest in one.
> 
> This fight has pushed by Mccregor saying he could defeat Mayweather in a boxing ring. He couldn't.
> 
> Both boxing and MMA are just sports with rules and techniques to be exploited.
> 
> If people wanted a "real" fight, it would have to be anything goes, to the death, but as a society we have moved on from that so you pick your sport and fight to the rules.
> 
> The winner is the winner, end of argument.


I've seen a lot of 'but he'd get slaughtered in the cage' as well. Irrelevant, it was made as a boxing match, with lighter gloves than usual (which McGregor claimed gave him a huge advantage).

The difference here is boxing is a part of MMA, so McGregor had some experience, though in a different format. He was essentially restricted to one part of his sport. Putting a boxer in an MMA fight means him learning a while different set of skills, most he's probably never experienced before.

Yes, Mayweather almost certainly would lose that one, which is why he's not stupid enough to take it on. You think this fight was about anything more than publicity and money? Nah.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kerr said:


> It was strange that the ref only addressed McGregor at the start. I did think it was going to be a biased ref. It ended up being the opposite as he let McGregor off with punching on the back of the head at least 10 times.


Only just read this bit.

I noticed that too, didn't watch the match live, just the replay and was surprised how many times McGregor was trying to grapple from behind and land punches on the back of the head.

The ref just split them and waved it away each time, but i think its reasonable to suggest any other boxer would have been warned, then docked points, then disqualified in a proper non-exhibition boxing match for repeatedly doing that ?


----------



## dchapman88

The only thing this whole match was missing was the loud sound of glass smashing half way through and this guy running down.....









Sent by a phone of some description!


----------

